# “Erwachsener“ Jäger und Sammler sucht…



## Jacarandas (10. Januar 2014)

Liebe Leserinnen und Leser,

ich zähle mittlerweile 45 Lenze, bin berufstätig und spiele nun bereits seit insgesamt über acht Jahren WoW und davon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit meinen Jäger als Main. 
In den ganzen Jahren war ich bis auf eine kurzzeitige Ausnahme fast ausschließlich in einer Gilde und bin nun aber auf der Suche nach einer neuen „Gemeinschaft", also etwas das diesen Namen auch verdient

Bei meiner Suche geht es zwar nicht in erster Linie um einen Raidplatz, ich muss jedoch zugeben das gerade Raids doch ein Teil von WoW sind, die mir mit am meisten Spaß machen. Daher würde ich auch gerne in eine Gilde, bei der ein Raidplatz möglich ist. Selbstverständlich würde ich auch außerhalb der Raids versuchen die Gilde bestmöglich zu unterstützen.

Kurz noch zum Jäger - er hat ein Itemlevel von 564, bis inc.Thok die Bosse in Orgrimmar erledigt und ist momentan auf BM geskillt und ich behaupte mal, dass ich den ganz gut beherrsche.
Wichtig ist mir in erster Linie eine gute, faire und sympathische Truppe die nicht alles zu eng sieht, sich einigermaßen „erwachsen"benimmt und auch den einen oder andere Wipe verkraftet. Für "Hardcoreraids", Firstkillgilden und seelenlose Massengilden bin ich jedoch nicht zu haben – RL sollte immervorgehen.

Wenn es eine nette Gemeinschaft gibt, die an zwei bis max.drei Raidtagen von MO-FR mehr oder minder erfolgreich raidet und die Interessean einem netten, fairen und ruhigen Mitspieler hat, wäre ich über eine Info dankbar.
Liebe Grüße

Jac


Edit: Ob es sich um eine Allianz- oder Hordengilde handeltwäre zweitrangig. Auch der Realm ist eigentlich egal nur sollte doch etwas los sein und es sollte sich hierbei nicht um einen Geisterrealm handeln.


----------



## Ginahh (12. Januar 2014)

hast Hallo Jac,

wir sind La vita é Bella eine Allianzgilde auf Rexxar. Unsere Gilde besteht seit 2008. Im Moment besteht unsere Gilde aus ca. 20 aktiven Chars, mit einem Alterdurchschnitt >30. 

Wir sind keine Raidgilde, gehen Raids eher gemütlich an im Moment hauptsächlich Flex. Manchmal klappt es gut manchmal nicht so gut ...aber trotzdem kommen wir vorwärts und haben Spass.

Schau doch für weitere Informationen einfach mal auf unsere Homepage: www.meinegil.de
 oder auf unser Gildengesuch im Forum hier:http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/194421-arexxar-la-vita-e-bella-sucht-dich/

Würd mich freuen von Dir zu hören.

LG Nellas


----------



## Neomonk (12. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich hab leider keine Gilde die sowas hat, aber falls du sowas wirklich noch findest - ICH bin so ca (bis auf 2 Jahre) in der gleichen Situation.
Mir wäre es auf meine alten WoW Tage auch recht wenn ich sowas finden würde. 

Es würde mich sehr freuen sowas zu finden .. 

Gruß
Neo


----------

